# Canon EOS M50 Mark II coming in 2020 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 16, 2020)

> After today’s post about a higher-end APS-C camera coming to either the EOS M lineup or EOS R lineup, I have been told that the successor to the Canon EOS M50 will be coming in the last quarter of 2020 in Japan, but may not be released until early 2021 in the rest of the world.
> This will not be an EOS 7D Mark II type replacement, but a big upgrade over its predecessor. By most accounts, the EOS M50 is surprisingly Canon’s best selling ILC. It has even done very well in North America and Europe.
> I have no specifications at this time.
> More to come…



Continue reading...


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 16, 2020)

Cool! Waiting for everything exactly like and M50 with IBIS! This will be a hot seller! ...But also cool, I hope.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 16, 2020)

I loved my time with the M50 and the system as a whole. So much so I kept my EF adapter and 22mm F2 after selling the body, confident I'd return to the line with future models. Hoping the M50II at least gets a 2nd dial. Quick usability was its biggest downside IMO.


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 16, 2020)

yeah, in another thread I wrote a* 2nd dial* would be an added bonus to getting IBIS in the M50. And that would be my perfect everyday/travel camera.


----------



## Andy Westwood (Jul 16, 2020)

Fantastic, I prefer the M50 over the M5 because of the flippy twisty screen.

IBIS and improved AF with a better senor and processor would be enough for me to trade in my M5.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 16, 2020)

Andy Westwood said:


> Fantastic, I prefer the M50 over the M5 because of the flippy twisty screen.
> 
> IBIS and improved AF with a better senor and processor would be enough for me to trade in my M5.



I still can't quite understand why the M6-II doesn't have that screen. That was my biggest hesitation in buying it, but I went ahead anyway.


----------



## ReflexVE (Jul 16, 2020)

IBIS, the newer 30MP sensor, higher res EVF, second dial, uncropped 4k recording, USB-C with charging, same physical form factor = Day 1 order

I'd probably still order without an improved EVF and second dial, but lacking any of the others would give me pause. I'd really like to keep the Smallrig I have and just fit it to the new one, so hoping for same form factor.


----------



## secant (Jul 16, 2020)

I prefer the M50 body design over the M6 II and M5 mainly due to the fully articulated screen instead of the swivel screen. This is good news if the release price is similar to the M50 MK I's release price which is $779 body only, but with IBIS, new sensor, new processor, and improved button layout. I think this is more suited for me for my purpose and usage compared to R5 and R6.


----------



## koch1948 (Jul 16, 2020)

Andy Westwood said:


> Fantastic, I prefer the M50 over the M5 because of the flippy twisty screen.
> 
> IBIS and improved AF with a better senor and processor would be enough for me to trade in my M5.


I would also trade in my EOS M5 for an EOS M50 Mark II. My concern is that I could make the trade and then find out later that an EOS M5 Mark II would also be planned.


----------



## idahobill (Jul 16, 2020)

It always seemed a given that Canon was going to continue the M line, and especially the M50, given that it is the best selling mirrorless camera on Amazon and in Japan. If they can add IBIS and adopt the M6 MkII sensor (seems a given on the sensor), it will sell well. I'm sure Canon is going to have a tough decision deciding on the second dial. On the one hand, it would make settings easier on the fly. On the other hand, it is touted as being simple (it is the mirrorless rebel or kiss after all), so one dial would be consistent with philosophy. Adding IBIS would seem to add quite a bit of cost this early in the adoption of the technology by Canon, so it may get skipped. However, IBIS is a great feature for video, and the M50 camera is extensively used by the vlogging crowd. 
The M50 is a great camera today. It is good news that it is going to get better. They need to release an m-mount nifty fifty. 
If the M50 Mk2 gets the FPS of the M6 Mk2, it will completely compete with the 7D mk2 for performance.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jul 16, 2020)

I am more interested in a M5II with fully articulating sreen and the M6-II sensor. I did not like the one dial layout of the M50.
Maybe the M50 and the M5 will be combined in the M50II.
I'm not so much interested in video and wouldn't need necessarily IBIS.

OTH I am tempted to leave my two camera route and sell the 6DII and M5 in favour for the R6.

Frank


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Jul 16, 2020)

APS-C seems unlikely for the EOS R system, as it seems to be the full frame version of EOS M. What sense would it make to build an APS-C EOS R camera?


----------



## LensFungus (Jul 16, 2020)

I own the M50 and I really really like it. But you guys shouldn't get too optimistic. Yes, the old M50 got some great specs compared to the even older M5 but after all it's still an entry level camera and the order is M5 > M6 > M50 > M100/M200 series. Especially if Canon plans to release an M5 Mark II within the next 12 months, there is the possibility that they will make sure to protect its sales by not going too crazy with the M50 specs.


----------



## idahobill (Jul 16, 2020)

That is a good point. I could see them dropping the M5 though for the M50 mk2. It seems like Canon has too many models that don't get updated often enough. I would consider the R6 but I like smaller for travel.


----------



## goldenhusky (Jul 17, 2020)

M50 Mk2 with the 32MP sensor, EVF, 4k30p with DPAF, no over heating issues will be a good camera but I do not think I will get one


----------



## vjlex (Jul 17, 2020)

My M3 has served me faithfully as my take-everywhere, pocket camera for several years. With the exception of an articulated screen I don't have too many must-have features for its replacement. One of the reasons I didn't "upgrade" to the M50 was because I would have to give up my C Mode setting. I look forward to an M body with 4K, IBIS, DPAF, and all the other great stuff that's become standard in the past few years.


----------



## vjlex (Jul 17, 2020)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> I loved my time with the M50 and the system as a whole. So much so I kept my EF adapter and 22mm F2 after selling the body, confident I'd return to the line with future models. Hoping the M50II at least gets a 2nd dial. Quick usability was its biggest downside IMO.


I love the 22mm! It might sound silly, but it's probably my most fun lens to shoot with, tied with the 85mm 1.2. It is definitely one of the anchors keeping me in the EOS M-system. Probably my most used lens.


----------



## slclick (Jul 17, 2020)

Meanwhile everyone wants the M5 mk2 since the M50 is just so-so. Oh you love it? maybe because you never had an M5


----------



## mclaren777 (Jul 17, 2020)

I bought an M50 for a friend of mine last year and I recently talked another friend into buying one.

They are great little cameras.


----------



## shire_guy (Jul 17, 2020)

Got the M50 last year as a second camera so I wouldn't embarrass the kids if I pulled out the 5DIV. I have been surprised how good the M50 has been for street photography. It's also come in handy as a webcam this year. To be honest I am not sure how much they can improve it for me to upgrade, IBIS might be nice.


----------



## ReflexVE (Jul 17, 2020)

slclick said:


> Meanwhile everyone wants the M5 mk2 since the M50 is just so-so. Oh you love it? maybe because you never had an M5


I feel like you are trolling here. The M5 is a great little camera, but there are logical reasons to choose an M50 over it, which is why I did. The latter has better ergonomics, a faster CPU, a fully articulating display and was $200 less.

If they fixed those things and added a couple features beyond what I listed above for an M50 successor in a new M5 Mk II, I'd certainly consider it, but for the M50 vs M5 I made that choice with intention and I'm happy with the results. But in no way do I consider the M5 a bad camera, it just didn't meet the needs I felt were most important for my goals at that time.


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 17, 2020)

"the EOS M50 is *surprisingly* Canon’s best selling ILC"

Really a *surprise*? - The M50 is reasonably priced, has sufficient controls (o.k., a 2nd dial would be VERY helpful), is very fast / responsible, has high image and video quality, works flawless with e.g. my 70-200 f/4 IS lens (electrically and ergonomics wise), has the flexible flippy screen which is a must for me as someone who likes to take photos not only from eye level ... without laying in the dirt or lugging a ladder around 

The icing on top for me is the phantastic EF-M 32 with large aperture, great overall IQ and the handy 1:4 max. reproduction ratio. Feels like the Canon AE-1 + FD 1.4 50 S.S.C. in ancient times: A compact and flexible package.


----------



## Kane Clements (Jul 17, 2020)

The M50 might be seen as the sleeper of the Canon lineup. It is just good enough at everything in a compact form factor. I bought one as my first mirrorless camera as an upgrade from an ancient 100D. In the twelve month I've had it I've managed to capture some really good images (the limitations are behind the camera). The popularity doesn't surprise me because it is capable of more than the sum of it's specs. It is also really popular with vloggers.

I recently rationalised my kit bag (a lot) and I now have an RP and the M50 as my bodies. And on the latter I kept my M mount 22 mm and Sigma 56 mm however I now largely use an EF-S 15-85 and EF 70-300 IS USM II adapted to it. 

I don't know what a 'big' upgrade might mean. I guess IBIS is a given. To keep vloggers on side a headphone jack? If the power and mode selection is moved to the left of the EVF that would make room for a second control wheel. Full 4k video also seems a must have.

I suppose the big question is what is going to happen to the consumer DSLR ranges. The EF-S range of lenses provide affordable and generally good quality glass and I can't see Canon wanting to discontinue that particular cash cow even though the 90D and 850D are probably the last of their kind. 

I could see Canon introducing a couple of mid sized mirrorless consumer offerings that would mount EF-S lenses natively.

Anyway it is good news about the M50 and with IBIS alone I'd be in there for the upgrade.


----------



## drama (Jul 17, 2020)

It's weird. I thought the M6 Mk II was the "throw everything at the wall" end of the EOS-M, but if Canon makes a full pivot to mirrorless, then the range becomes it's entry level, and much more important. Wonder if this means we're getting any new / better EOS-M lenses next year?


----------



## bbb34 (Jul 17, 2020)

Skyscraperfan said:


> APS-C seems unlikely for the EOS R system, as it seems to be the full frame version of EOS M. What sense would it make to build an APS-C EOS R camera?



There are (at least) 4 different motivations to have an APS-C camera, instead of a full frame one:

- less volume and weight
- less cost
- higher pixel density for increased reach
- higher frame rate

If you are looking for small size and/or low cost, EF-M mount is better suited.

If you are instead looking for a work horse with higher pixel density and frame rate, without compromises, then you belong to the "R7 camp". The RF mount makes more sense for such a camera.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 17, 2020)

Important question is will this camera get Digic X or some other CPU.


----------



## padam (Jul 17, 2020)

What most people are expecting for an M50 Mark II seems to be a considerably higher-end camera than an M50 Mark II would be (and there were rumours of such model coming for the M system).

While we have seen drastic improvements on the EOS R system, those new models were marketed at a higher class, while the M50 Mark II should be aimed at the same class as before.


----------



## BlancRay (Jul 17, 2020)

I have the M5 and I appreciate the "5D like" interface, buttons and so on. I would love a M5 MkII


----------



## victorshikhman (Jul 17, 2020)

> By most accounts, the EOS M50 is surprisingly Canon’s best selling ILC.



It shouldn't be surprising to anyone. The M50 is a great option for light enthusiasts looking to up their instagram/youtube/social media game, with that 80D sensor, flippy screen, tons of features and super cute form factor. It's also a great "gift" choice, especially on sale, and is perfect for travel. Let's be honest: 90% of people buying the M50 know next to nothing about photography, except where to point the camera, focus the lens and press the shutter button. That camera is perfect for them, and there's a lot more of them than the people lining up for an R5.

Canon should keep the 80D's perfectly good sensor in the M50 Mark II. The M6II sensor should be reserved for the semi-pro models. (almost) No one is buying the M50 for resolution, and those 40% bigger file sizes are going to be a pain point. All the existing "camera" and "video" features are fine. If they want to add uncropped 4k30p, that's fine but mostly irrelevant to the target market. IBIS would be a big plus, because there's nothing more frustrating than shaky pictures during your night out with friends when you don't understand why. The latest DPAF and Eye Tracking tech need to be in there, for the same reasons - amateurs who miss focus blame the camera, not themselves. 99% of the development work should be on making this a bridge camera for smartphone users. That means ease of use and connectivity to social media should be top priorities. No silly and gimmicky wifi connections that require a PhD in networking. It should be one touch bluetooth connectivity, with photos available to share on social media and whatsapp within 10 seconds, even directly from the camera (SIM card?). Many carriers offer a data only line for $10-20/month, and plenty of young people prefer convenience to glitchy connections. Things just have to work, not get in the way.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 17, 2020)

bbb34 said:


> ...If you are instead looking for a work horse with higher pixel density and frame rate, without compromises, then you belong to the "R7 camp". The RF mount makes more sense for such a camera.



I don't think so. Reading this rumor and the one about a high end M camera makes me ask -- why not an M7 camera? 

Canon already has a good start on the EF-M lens system. In fact, as near as I can tell, the EF-M line does not have any of the junk lenses that were all too common in the EF-S line (there are some good EF-S lenses, but they've released some stinkers too). One decent 15-85 mm would be all they need as a walk around for a 7D quality M body. What difference would it make to most 7D users to use an M adapter vs. an R adapter for telephotos. 

Plus, looking at Canon's latest R lens releases, it's not hard to envision a few crop-sensor long telephoto zooms or primes tuned specifically for the EF-M mount. If you buy into the argument that most 7D users are really interested in using the camera for getting more reach with birds, wildlife or sports and will likely leave a single long lens on the body Canon might very well offer an EF-M long zoom or prime tuned to the EF-M mount.


----------



## ReflexVE (Jul 17, 2020)

unfocused said:


> I don't think so. Reading this rumor and the one about a high end M camera makes me ask -- why not an M7 camera?
> 
> Canon already has a good start on the EF-M lens system. In fact, as near as I can tell, the EF-M line does not have any of the junk lenses that were all too common in the EF-S line (there are some good EF-S lenses, but they've released some stinkers too). One decent 15-85 mm would be all they need as a walk around for a 7D quality M body. What difference would it make to most 7D users to use an M adapter vs. an R adapter for telephotos.
> 
> Plus, looking at Canon's latest R lens releases, it's not hard to envision a few crop-sensor long telephoto zooms or primes tuned specifically for the EF-M mount. If you buy into the argument that most 7D users are really interested in using the camera for getting more reach with birds, wildlife or sports and will likely leave a single long lens on the body Canon might very well offer an EF-M long zoom or prime tuned to the EF-M mount.


I like how you think. It's really unclear to me why if you want to go with an APS-C sensor you would want to add all the size/bulk/weight of the R system, plus all the expense of those lenses for what presumably would not be a significant quality difference. Why wouldn't you just grab an entry level FF R and run with that? It's not like you are going to save much money by just changing the sensor. The EOS R body starts at around $1600 currently, I can't imagine a hypothetical R7 going for significantly less than that.

A waterproof, ruggedized M7 sitting in the gap between a M5 Mk II and the EOS R would make a lot more sense to me. But I'm still newish to this scene so feel free to disregard!


----------



## CombatWombat (Jul 17, 2020)

I've owned an M50 with the standard 15-45mm kit lens and the 55-200mm zoom for more than a year. It has become my go-to camera for street photography and travel. I have a 6D Mark II and many lenses, but I find myself grabbing the M50 for all but my most serious photo projects. I love the articulated screen (I rarely shoot video, but the flippy screen lets me shoot low- and high-angle still photos in portrait mode, something that would be impossible if the screen just tilted. I also enjoy using my Fotodiox EF-M adapter, which lets me use my Sigma Art 50mm F:1.4 as a nice 80mm portrait lens. I would certainly consider an upgraded Mark II version of the camera, but I would really like it if it incorporated three changes: 

In my opinion, the Touch Shutter feature is far too easy to turn on. I rarely use it, and it's aggravating to touch the screen while selecting a focus point and find that I've just taken an unnecessary photo because I've managed to bump the screen and accidentally enabled Touch Shutter. Please, Canon, bury this annoying feature deep in some sub-menu!

On the other hand, please make the Flash Control feature much more accessible. I often use the pop-up flash, and having to open the main menu, select the first panel, scroll down to Flash Control, find the "Built-in flash settings" line, and finally adjust flash power is just too slow and fiddly. 

Finally, although I love the swiveling screen, there are times when I'd rather just use the EVF and not worry about checking every shot. At those times, I'd like to swivel the screen inward to protect it, but then there's no way for me to select a focus point! I realize this is a screen-controlled camera, but having a way to steer the focus point while using the EVF would be a wonderful improvement.


----------



## ReflexVE (Jul 17, 2020)

CombatWombat said:


> I've owned an M50 with the standard 15-45mm kit lens and the 55-200mm zoom for more than a year.


Try the 16mm Sigma, I'm basically living with that lens 75% of the time nowadays. I really love it. The 32mm is also quite nice.


----------



## Fast351 (Jul 17, 2020)

Skyscraperfan said:


> APS-C seems unlikely for the EOS R system, as it seems to be the full frame version of EOS M. What sense would it make to build an APS-C EOS R camera?





ReflexVE said:


> I like how you think. It's really unclear to me why if you want to go with an APS-C sensor you would want to add all the size/bulk/weight of the R system, plus all the expense of those lenses for what presumably would not be a significant quality difference. Why wouldn't you just grab an entry level FF R and run with that? It's not like you are going to save much money by just changing the sensor. The EOS R body starts at around $1600 currently, I can't imagine a hypothetical R7 going for significantly less than that.
> 
> A waterproof, ruggedized M7 sitting in the gap between a M5 Mk II and the EOS R would make a lot more sense to me. But I'm still newish to this scene so feel free to disregard!



The reason I see an APS-C sensored R camera making sense is the 7D2 user class. They don't mind paying for glass. And it seems like Canon is probably not going to be releasing many more EF lenses, and focusing their attention on RF glass. Add to that the ergonomics, build quality, and weather sealing that already exists on the R5/R6, it wouldn't be a large leap to go to an APS-C sensor for those people that want a smaller sensor for reach.

I think the M5 will stay the king of the EF-M mount. Unfortunately for long reach telephotos you're stuck with the EF line. Maybe Canon will release the 600 or 800 R lens with an M mount, but that's a waiting game. 

I think ultimately when Canon releases their last DSLR, the EF-M line will carry the entry level/enthusiast users, and the RF line will carry the serious enthusiast/pro users. Hence the need for an R7.


----------



## ReflexVE (Jul 17, 2020)

Honestly I just wish they'd do an R adapter for the EF-M mount. It would be a nice way to make a slow transition.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 17, 2020)

ReflexVE said:


> Honestly I just wish they'd do an R adapter for the EF-M mount. It would be a nice way to make a slow transition.



It's physically impossible, without putting optics into the adapter which would cause all sorts of problems of its own.


----------



## Philrp (Jul 17, 2020)

Like they've done with similar models having and not having an EVF, they could make an M mount and RF mount version of more or less the same crop sensor camera.

I will not buy anything with an M mount and can't afford the R6 or R5. It's up to Canon if they want my money.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 17, 2020)

Last year I looked at the M50 in the store and had a good first impression. I seriously considered buying one for my travel camera, but decided to stick with the G series and bought a G5X II instead. In the end I decided a genuinely pocketable camera was more suited to my needs and interests. One of those interests was to take pictures on trips, but not let photography get in the way of my seeing and doing things. I have been pleased with the results, but not surprised. I really liked the G7X II. They changed the 5 enough that it suited me better than a 7 upgrade. I liked having the pop-up viewfinder for times in the bright sun that made using the screen difficult. If I could think of any reason that I might also want a mirrorless interchangeable lens camera, I'd definitely look again at the M50 or a successor.


----------



## ReflexVE (Jul 17, 2020)

SteveC said:


> It's physically impossible, without putting optics into the adapter which would cause all sorts of problems of its own.


Why not go the Speedbooster route? That's what I use for EF lenses.


----------



## lexptr (Jul 17, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> This will not be an EOS 7D Mark II type replacement


No M line camera can be an EOS 7D Mark II type replacement. To bear that title it will need to offer pro-level ergonomics, performance, build quality and weather sealing. Currently it looks like only R line can have such camera.


----------



## Tanguy (Jul 17, 2020)

The reason I love the M50 is because it has integrated both the flash and the EVF. I think this is remarkable as often it is very useful rather than tinkering with the manual settings. I got some great pictures with the flash.
Hope the upgrade will keep these 2 features (flash plus EVF) integrated.


----------



## lyleschmitz (Jul 18, 2020)

I love my M50 to death - would really like to see them move the HDMI port off the grip somehow and add a headphone jack. Also, it's crazy to me that they don't at least have a native flat profile; Sony puts HLG and S-Log on their point and shoots, so I think it's reasonable to hope for C-log on the next M50. Hopefully there's a higher end M camera with IBIS and 10 bit, but I'd be fine without them on an M50 follow-up.

Now give me a battery grip and a native 18-35 f/1.8 option and I'll be very happy.


----------



## Mark3794 (Jul 18, 2020)

A M5/M50mk2 body with evf, ibis and 32mp plus a 18-50mm f4, 52mm f2, 100-300mm f4-7.1 and the EF-M system imho would be complete


----------



## idahobill (Jul 20, 2020)

The biggest difference for me is the M50 weighs 387 grams, and the R6 is 680grams. That is without a lens and the larger RF lens make the weight much bigger. Taking pictures in Yellowstone or as a professional, it doesn't matter, but as a walk around camera, hiking, traveling, etc., it matters.


----------



## tigers media (Jul 20, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Super excited about this great news, dream inclusions are
1-IBIS
2-custom modes on the dial even just 2 would be handy.
3-unlimited 1080 recording 
4-same battery as r5-r6 would be good upgrade and great for price as all systems using it 
5-usb-c or thunderbolt port so we can record direct to external ssd would be amazing just have a backup sd card for emergency
6- better ISO for night shooting 
7-weather proofing would be great too


----------



## tigers media (Jul 20, 2020)

idahobill said:


> It always seemed a given that Canon was going to continue the M line, and especially the M50, given that it is the best selling mirrorless camera on Amazon and in Japan. If they can add IBIS and adopt the M6 MkII sensor (seems a given on the sensor), it will sell well. I'm sure Canon is going to have a tough decision deciding on the second dial. On the one hand, it would make settings easier on the fly. On the other hand, it is touted as being simple (it is the mirrorless rebel or kiss after all), so one dial would be consistent with philosophy. Adding IBIS would seem to add quite a bit of cost this early in the adoption of the technology by Canon, so it may get skipped. However, IBIS is a great feature for video, and the M50 camera is extensively used by the vlogging crowd.
> The M50 is a great camera today. It is good news that it is going to get better. They need to release an m-mount nifty fifty.
> If the M50 Mk2 gets the FPS of the M6 Mk2, it will completely compete with the 7D mk2 for performance.


i think they made the 50 with the 32mm with the 1.6 factor comes out as 51.2 apparently the best lens in quality might be worth a look if its what you need


----------



## Baron_Karza (Jul 20, 2020)

The R is the reason I got the M50.

When I found out the day it was announced that it had no IBIS, I immediately purchased the M50.
No way was I going to spend THAT much money on a non IBIS camera.

Now I like the small form factor (compared to my T3i). It lets me gets into places that do not allow cameras. Especially with the tiny EF-M 70-200 (forgot exact mm).

Not sure if to get the new M50 (only if it has IBIS) or R6 or to get both.


----------



## idahobill (Jul 20, 2020)

tigers media said:


> i think they made the 50 with the 32mm with the 1.6 factor comes out as 51.2 apparently the best lens in quality might be worth a look if its what you need


Yes, thanks. I personally like a 50mm with the crop factor making it 80mm for portraits more than 50mm after a crop.


----------



## koketso (Jul 20, 2020)

Personally don't think the M50 MkII is getting IBIS. I think a lot of people are forgetting that its meant to sit between the Mxxx and Mx line. I expect:

Improved 24 megapixel sensor
Latest Digic processor
4K 60fps
New kit options
Same tilting touchscreen (maybe with better resolution)
Same LP-E12 battery
The 32 megapixel sensor and IBIS are reserved for the M5 Mark II as addo9ng it to an updated M50 would almost double its price and necessitate a bigger body to accommodate the LP-E17.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 20, 2020)

koketso said:


> ...and necessitate a bigger body to accommodate the LP-E17.



17 vs 12...I think the 17 might be one or even two millimeters thicker, otherwise, they're very close to the same size. It wouldn't take that much bigger a body to accommodate the LP-E17, and that's assuming it's jam-packed in there. If not...it would take nothing at all.

I'd love to see Canon consolidate its batteries at least somewhat, on future models.

(As a complete aside, I have two cameras that take the LP-E17; as such I was interested in the RP for a while since it also takes that battery.)


----------



## ReflexVE (Jul 20, 2020)

koketso said:


> Personally don't think the M50 MkII is getting IBIS. I think a lot of people are forgetting that its meant to sit between the Mxxx and Mx line. I expect:
> 
> Improved 24 megapixel sensor
> Latest Digic processor
> ...


That would be nifty for someone new to the system, but it wouldn't be worth upgrading from the first gen, at least not for me.


----------



## tigers media (Jul 21, 2020)

idahobill said:


> Yes, thanks. I personally like a 50mm with the crop factor making it 80mm for portraits more than 50mm after a crop.


rodgy, no probs


----------



## mcfrlnd (Jul 22, 2020)

I think Canon could benefit from slimming down their product offerings here. I don't know if the numbers support having both the M5 and M50. With the M50 clearly the better seller, it could make sense for them to cannibalize the M5 and just produce a much improved M50. There's no reason why they couldn't maintain a level of simplicity that helped make it so popular while beefing up its functionality.

I tried the M50 strictly for video and really liked the form factor (best of the M line IMO). I just wished it had more advanced features and user control. Ultimately, that was its downfall for me. I'd definitely reconsider the platform if Canon comes through with IBIS, 4K un-cropped w/ better DPAF integration, enhanced user control, and battery life.


----------



## Joules (Jul 22, 2020)

I find the contrast between the general popularity of the M50 and the lack of excitement / posts on this forum about its successor quite amusing.

Goes to show how poorly 'the market' is represented here


----------



## ReflexVE (Jul 22, 2020)

Joules said:


> I find the contrast between the general popularity of the M50 and the lack of excitement / posts on this forum about its successor quite amusing.
> 
> Goes to show how poorly 'the market' is represented here


This is usually the case in any enthusiast forum. The frustrating part is there would likely be more of a mod/addon scene if the enthusiasts took it more seriously. The stalled development over on MagicLantern, for instance, means that their mods are decreasingly relevant as they are missing out on Canon's most popular camera for almost two years now (not that that necessarily matters to the project owners).

I also think Canon could release a higher end M50 Mk II, but if so they'd probably need to call it a M60 as they'd need to keep the current M50 in market to continue capturing the market they've been hitting where it's an ideal price/performance/features ratio for a *lot* of users.


----------



## idahobill (Jul 23, 2020)

I think if Canon just adds the M6 mk sensor and 4K with DPAF, then it will continue to sell well. Canon generally just adds the next generation sensor to all of its cameras - I don't think they will improve upon their old 24MP sensor, so I would predict the new camera will get the 32MP sensor. This will allow DPAF with 4K.
Because Canon can probably just make those two changes and have it keep selling well, they probably will. If they decide that they need to include IBIS to keep the vlogging/video users excited about the new camera, they should do it. It would guarantee it to be a great seller, but I don't know if they are willing to pass the IBIS technology down to their cheaper models yet. I would guess not but hope so.


----------



## mppix (Aug 4, 2020)

Skyscraperfan said:


> APS-C seems unlikely for the EOS R system, as it seems to be the full frame version of EOS M. What sense would it make to build an APS-C EOS R camera?


Maybe they can bring a RF to EF-M speedbooster.


----------

